# Wildlife Photography Techniques Page



## Richard Dowling (8 Aug 2014)

Hi all,

As a wildlife photographer that has found it difficult to gain field skills over the years, I decided to create a Facebook page that will act as a gallery for everyone to post their work, whilst at the same time telling everyone about any techniques or field skills they used which may help teach others.

I'm hoping it'll take off and help people like myself when starting the hobby (and even help me now)

https://m.facebook.com/WildlifePhotographyTechniques

Feel free to hit like and take part (I'm hoping I havn't broken any forum rules in posting this)


----------



## GlassWalker (8 Aug 2014)

Ooh, this is one of my other interests. Will need to have a closer look later


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Aug 2014)

Nice bird pics! Here's your Squirrel!

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3244/2658998151_dc5fc3bcb1.jpg


----------



## Richard Dowling (8 Aug 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> Nice bird pics! Here's your Squirrel!
> 
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3244/2658998151_dc5fc3bcb1.jpg


Thanks,
Why don't you post it, get the ball rolling


----------



## GlassWalker (8 Aug 2014)

To clarify, is this for totally wild wildlife, or is "captive" wildlife ok (if sufficiently non-obvious)?

E.g. "animals in staged scenes made to look natural" would that allow captive birds of prey outdoors for example? Or careful composition within zoos.

I've got a fair selection of wild wildlife, but there would be more variety if captive wildlife is included. If not, that's fine, hence wanting to check!


----------



## Richard Dowling (8 Aug 2014)

Yes captive is fine, what I'm saying is not photos of tigers behind bars and monkeys on tyre swings lol

Birds of prey id absolutely fine


----------



## James O (8 Aug 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> Birds of prey id absolutely fine



Like my avatar shot?


----------



## Richard Dowling (9 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> Like my avatar shot?



Nice, do you do much photography?


----------



## James O (11 Aug 2014)

I've been know to dabble  

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/some-of-my-wildlife-images.30993/

Weddings, corporate, product, portrait, fine art, wildlife, advertising, single series images with individual film frames built into the mount or brand new cf card used just for the job and then all copies & photoshop work included etc etc. You know....mucking about


----------



## Richard Dowling (12 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> I've been know to dabble
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/some-of-my-wildlife-images.30993/
> 
> Weddings, corporate, product, portrait, fine art, wildlife, advertising, single series images with individual film frames built into the mount or brand new cf card used just for the job and then all copies & photoshop work included etc etc. You know....mucking about


Would be great if you had some to post....the page has started off a little slow. Id hoped for more posts from people because my own photography portfolio isn't massively deep...I'm still learning also!


----------



## CanisDraco (14 Aug 2014)

I've 'liked' this page  my HTC camera phone has started playing up so I'm considering getting a "proper" camera, best get learning how to use one!


----------

